# Louisville norther/middle Kentucky trails.



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

louisvillecigar said:


> I am new to trail riding. Just rode Mammoth Cave National Park a couple of weeks ago. Wondering about places in my area to ride. Planning on going to Shaker Village on 11/13 with some friends. Any suggestions?
> 
> Just fyi for fun: My horses are a Spotted Saddle horse and two Percherons.
> 
> ...


If Iroquois was still open to trails, I would suggest there. But... Taylorsville Lake, McNeely Lake, Jefferson Memorial, Deam's Lake... all fun places to ride with different levels of riding. If you need buddies to ride with, let me know! 

Oh and, my horse is a thoroughbred.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

What is the riding like around Mamoth Cave? I have been there years and years ago. We live in N. Georgia and go to Big South Fork (3 hrs away) it is great riding up there. I don't think Mamoth Cave would be way out of the way for us to drive to if the riding is good.
Rhonda


----------



## louisvillecigar (Oct 26, 2010)

I found Mammoth Cave trails a little rough for a beginner. Having said that there were lots of grumbles coming from the experienced in the group too. The trail map I used was not very informative. Unless you stay on the main trail, it is pretty advanced. Real rocky, rough terrain. There are no short loops either. All in all it was a good experience, but shorter loops, better trail maps would have made it better. Not exactly a relaxing ride through the woods to say the least.


----------



## louisvillecigar (Oct 26, 2010)

Snookeys, keep up with us. We are just trying to get together with a group that wants to ride on a fairly regular basis within a reasonable distance to make it a day trip. Roundstone Regulators | A good horse is worth more than riches. is our new site. Just a few of us, but we welcome anyone. Come ride with us.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry it is not a good place to ride. I was hoping we could find another place to go to. We just went to the Smoky Mountains and it was good riding but very crowded on the roads with tourist. 

I don't know how far you are from Big South Fork but they like having horse folks there and the trails are good and well marked. There is a good map you can buy also.

Rhonda


----------



## louisvillecigar (Oct 26, 2010)

We are heading to McNeely trails in Louisville on Sunday 11/7. Read details here if you are interested. McNeely Lake trails this Sunday 11/7 | Roundstone Regulators


----------

